# Snowy Grouper



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

How deep do you normally catch snowy or yellowedge grouper?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

On the far side of 400'


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

550+

Our best rocks are in over 700ft


----------



## KWCONCH79 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Ozark*

I've caught plenty on the Ozark over the years.. just at 300ft


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris V said:


> 550+
> 
> Our best rocks are in over 700ft


+1

Though a stray may wander in closer, about 25 years ago I caught my first few in 190 feet. 

We get a few around wrecks and rigs in 300 to 400 ft. Once we get out past 550 feet or so its mostly snowy and yellow edge.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

+300 for me...


----------

